# Learn in Six  Teach in Twelve seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 7, 2005)

*It seems kind of stupid that a thread for this event wasn't started as opposed to hijacking another thread. To keep it from happening again I'll start one myself. *
:iws:

Bram Frank will be holding a Learn in Six  Teach in Twelve seminar in Sanford, NC. The date is Saturday June 25 and Sunday June 26. Pre-register cost is $99 for one day and $149 for both days. You have to pre-register by May 15 in order to receive the special. Send me an email for more info and deposit requirements at info@cssdsc.com or pay online for the whole seminar via credit card at http://cssdsc.com/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=51&osCsid=1ccc17afc128c88396b97bcf29d18b4a . After May 15, the price will be $199. Class size is limited to 25 students.

Here is the info:
Seminar location: G-Force Kenpo Karate System 223B Carthage St.. Sanford, NC 27330

Hours: 9am  4pm Saturday and Sunday.

Hotel info: To follow.

To be taught: The Modular system. Students who take the 2 day course upon completion will be eligible to take a simple exam and receive their basic instructorship in the Modular System.

Questions or to register:
George Denson 1-800-340-9664 or 321-783-1939 or info@cssdsc.com


----------

